# Condensation stains in bathroom



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

What prep/paint/primer do you recommend for covering condensation streaks in a bathroom? Client primed (kilz I think) over the streaks then coated with that new SW satin finish sold at lowes. Marks came right through, plus there's new ones. Not sure when he repainted, but the walls still felt tacky to me. I suspect it wasn't cured well before using his shower. 

I suspect ventilation is the problem, but he said he runs the fan which is oversized for the room. Staining is on both interior and exterior walls. 

Any suggestion for prep and top coat? How is the Aura kitchen & bath?


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

I would suspect that he did not wash the walls first.
The lines are very likely water lines with soap scum in them. This is very common in apartments and condos. 
Take your five in one scrape a couple lines it'll probably feel Soapy. 

The best course of action is to use a shellac based primer, BIN from zinsser is a good one. Wear a mask and vent area. 
Start by sanding walls with maybe 100 grit, then a good tsp wash and rinse, do this a couple of times if you can.
Prime with bin, wear a mask and quick pole sand with 120 after dry. If it looks sound and no lines, ready to paint. 

Personally, although I like Benjamin Moore, I think the Aura is way to expensive.
I would probably use "all surface enamel HP" from Sherwin-Williams, this is a great product. It is an interior exterior 100% acrylic paint. The price in Ontario, is in the mid to high 40s, well worth it. 

Let us know if it turns out to be the soap residue, but I would still use the same system that I suggested, the shellac based primers are a little strong but they do solve a lot of problems.

This could be up there on the most expensive bath repaints, this is just an example of the customer trying to save money before he talks to the professional.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

There are a lot of potential causes, but the use of a lower quality paint exacerbates those problems immensely. Before any nasty comments look at the facts. SW+Lowe's=Not a great quality combination. Lots of people needing to be paid by this arraignment and a low price means that the paint in the can must be of a lower quality. It's just the way it is.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

Allsurface said:


> I would suspect that he did not wash the walls first.
> The lines are very likely water lines with soap scum in them. This is very common in apartments and condos.
> Take your five in one scrape a couple lines it'll probably feel Soapy.
> 
> ...


couldn't have said it better myself. only i would not sand the bin.


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

Good point, high voc's. 
Just wanted to check adhesion over stains.
Just give first topcoat a sand then.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree that this could be contributed to poor preparation combined with use of the shower before the paint had ample time to cure. I'm sure a fan wasn't used to help the coalescing process.

Given the advancement in acrylic resins, I'm not convinced every paint failure is due to cheap paint. Homeowners are looking to skip steps, like scrubbing walls, because it is time consuming and takes all the fun out of a weekend paint project filled with favorite music, beer, and the delusion that they possess some crafty skills other than managing a bunch of corporate knuckle heads.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I agree that this could be contributed to poor preparation combined with use of the shower before the paint had ample time to cure. I'm sure a fan wasn't used to help the coalescing process.
> 
> Given the advancement in acrylic resins, I'm not convinced every paint failure is due to cheap paint. Homeowners are looking to skip steps, like scrubbing walls, because it is time consuming and takes all the fun out of a weekend paint project filled with favorite music, beer, and the delusion that they possess some crafty skills other than managing a bunch of corporate knuckle heads.


Especially in bathrooms where you've got so many different issues going on. Hair spray, condensation stains, soap residue, candle residue from when precious is having a bubble bath, etc. Cap that off with stupid people having the hottest shower of their lives 15 minutes before you show up to paint the bathroom.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I agree that this could be contributed to poor preparation combined with use of the shower before the paint had ample time to cure. I'm sure a fan wasn't used to help the coalescing process.
> 
> Given the advancement in acrylic resins, I'm not convinced every paint failure is due to cheap paint. Homeowners are looking to skip steps, like scrubbing walls, because it is time consuming and takes all the fun out of a weekend paint project filled with favorite music, beer, and the delusion that they possess some crafty skills other than managing a bunch of corporate knuckle heads.


paint failures are certainly exacerbated by the use of cheap paint, which is exactly what I said. Especially in a bathroom, and that is the problem with painting bathrooms. It is definitely NOT a room to go cheap on.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Especially in bathrooms where you've got so many different issues going on. Hair spray, condensation stains, soap residue, candle residue from when precious is having a bubble bath, etc. Cap that off with stupid people having the hottest shower of their lives 15 minutes before you show up to paint the bathroom.


Yup. Lots of potential problems that cheap paint will only magnify. Also, most homeowners aren't getting a thick enough paint film because they don't have skills. No cleaning, no primer, cheap paint, too thin, no cure, high moisture. Take care of those 6 things and you will rarely have a problem. Do all of them and use a cheap paint....... You are wasting your time doing the other 5 things.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Yup. Lots of potential problems that cheap paint will only magnify. Also, most homeowners aren't getting a thick enough paint film because they don't have skills. No cleaning, no primer, cheap paint, too thin, no cure, high moisture. Take care of those 6 things and you will rarely have a problem. Do all of them and use a cheap paint....... You are wasting your time doing the other 5 things.


I agree that a high quality coating should be used in a bathroom environment. Especially if people are going to be peeing on the walls.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

At the end of the day you have to make a decision on how much love the walls deserve. Crappy little half bathroom in an unfinished basement doesn't deserve as much love as a main bathroom in a higher end home. If Homer home owner just uses the terlet to pee in when he's working in his basement shop, it's getting something cheaper.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> At the end of the day you have to make a decision on how much love the walls deserve. Crappy little half bathroom in an unfinished basement doesn't deserve as much love as a main bathroom in a higher end home. If Homer home owner just uses the terlet to pee in when he's working in his basement shop, it's getting something cheaper.


That's true but even without a shower there is a high probability of mildew in his pee hole bafroom. A good mildew proof paint would still be a better alternative to having the whole room turn black. I've seen it happen with basement bathrooms that stay closed up for months at a time. One day you walk in and it's like the creature from the black lagoon went in there to puke and puked all over the walls.


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

The effect is called surfactant leaching.
1. Sand the walls.
2. Apply primer.
3. Paint with an eggshell/satin finish at a minimum.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sanding, tsp, and bin was what I was thinking. I recently discovered bin and love it. Not sure if the rattle can formula is the same, but that has proved to be very convenient. 

I only used Aura once on a door... It was a complete failure without extender. 

I was curious how the K&B product works. I don't buy much from SW anymore. Pro mar 200 ceiling is the only thing I get from them. I've been happy with BM and Coronado from the local shop.

Here's a pic. You can see he gave up.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

yeah good point about the can version. I use the can version quiet a lot now but hey 250ml? in a can. you swear it was less. it will be gone soooooooooo quick, leave a dry taste in your wallet =/


----------



## quantspainting (Jan 19, 2016)

Crackshot said:


> couldn't have said it better myself. only i would not sand the bin.


I would not sand the bins neither. I would coat it with ben moore fresh start then paint


----------

